# Banana Hammock



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking for anyone who has rode one of these? They look pretty crazy!!!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i thought you wear em...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From talking to people that have talked to T.Rice about it, its epic and kinda like cheating in the powder, but dangerous and useless on anything else. I've heard landing anything-spins, drops, kickers-is rediculously easy. Its the TBT of powder riding, it makes powder easier. Unless your riding 5ft of fluffy freshness everyday then don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

*I figured*

thats what i'd heard from some of the locals. I was planning on steering clear anyways. I'd love to see someone ride one of those at a local resort someday though ha.:laugh:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been wanting to check one of these out but haven't found anyone who has one. They are basically a back country only board (and by that I mean the hardcore shit where your trecking out on a snowmobile).

Suppose to float like a bastard and handle really well on fluff


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

*So i've heard!!*

Yeah i'm with you i wanna ride one real bad. But i never see them anywhere!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

oct6454 said:


> Yeah i'm with you i wanna ride one real bad. But i never see them anywhere!!!


I had talked to a guy at a pro shop in Jackson Hole Wyoming about them and he said he had sold quite a few. I think its just so hard to find them because the people that are riding them are not riding resorts, they are out in the back country. Im not a good enough back country rider to really give her a good test but I would still like to test it out in some pow and see how she rides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah thats a good point. I wish i could just try one out for a day or somethin!!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

oct6454 said:


> thats what i'd heard from some of the locals. I was planning on steering clear anyways. I'd love to see someone ride one of those at a local resort someday though ha.:laugh:.


lib tech blatantly says on there website that its only for heli drops and huge pow lol. i dont think your going to see it on the hill. they even have quotes on their site from riders saying how bad yet great it is. i would love to give it a go on some pow, and those dudes in thats it thats all definetly shred the hell out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

> Lib Tech experiMENTAL Division warning:
> This board is a theory we turned into a physical object. Just because we built it, Travis rides it, and you are buying it, doesn't mean it is safe. Absolutely do NOT ride the Banana Hammock!


haha. looks like a good buy for sure


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah i know its only for the powder but the resort i'm talkin about is baker and crystal mountain. I would hope to see them going out for a trek on a sled or a cat or somethin but still i haven't seen one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

ive ridden with someone on one. and yes ONLY for bottomless pow because it is reverse sidecut. (and the day he had it out was just that) But for backcountry, cat, or heli...which is all blower....he swears by it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Split board banana hammock*

I would love to get a bannana hammock split board. You would not want to use it anywhere else but the backcountry and a simple man like me does'nt have the funds for a sled or a heli ride.


----------

